

Holographic Algorithms:  Sort of like quantum algorithms but for classical computers! [pdf] - amichail
http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~jyc/papers/HA-survey.pdf

======
amichail
"At the heart of the computation is a process of introducing and then
cancelling exponentially many computational fragments. But unlike quantum
algorithms, these holographic algorithms produce classical polynomial time
algorithms. So far this method has produced some exotic algorithms for
problems which were not known to be in P previously, and minor variations of
which are known to be NP-complete or NP-hard."

